
Show HN: CM - talonbragg
https://www.custommarkup.ml
======
mrmondo
Tip: the landing page looks like something that wouldn't inspire me to trust
the design or whatever the product is going to deliver. For example it the
colour pallet and the use of times new roman (or similar) font makes me think
of Geocities back in the early 2000 / late 1990s.

